

Game Closure SDK switches to the Mozilla Public License - mcav
http://www.gameclosure.com/license.html

======
mcav
Context: The Game Closure SDK, a toolkit for developing games in JavaScript
that run on the web, iOS, and Android, used to be dual-licensed as the GPL and
a proprietary license. The previous license used to require users to display a
GC splash screen, among other things. The MPL removes these restrictions.

Disclosure: I used to work at Game Closure.

